# Marine Antenna Shakespeare vs Glomex?



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone know anything about Glomex VHF antennas? I just took delivery of my new boat and see they installed a Glomex 19690 instead of the Shakespeare 5225 that I specified. All I can find about this Glomex is that it is about half the price of the Shakespeare I specified. In my experience you get what you paid for so I am concerned but I don't want to make an issue if this Glomex antenna is in fact equivalent to the Shakespeare 5225. I am going to go back to the dealer on this but just wondered if any of you have used the Glomex 19690. Thanks for any input. Other than the antenna the boat is awesome, cant wait to get it on the water...


----------



## devildog49 (Sep 7, 2004)

Interested in what you find out, I'm about to order a boat from the same dealer. They mentioned the antenna price was around $150 - The 5225 is $150 on west marine site.


----------



## devildog49 (Sep 7, 2004)

Interested in what you find out, I'm about to order a boat from the same dealer. They mentioned the antenna price was around $150 - The 5225 is $150 on west marine site.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, I googled the two antennas. The Glomax 19690 is in the $50 range whereas the 5225 (what I wanted) is at least twice that price. I know just enough about vhf radios to know that while you need a decent radio, the antenna is what really counts & on Lake Erie I want the best. I will post if I find out anything but the lack of response so far tells me that nobody knows anything about Glomax.


----------



## devildog49 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah definitely not what you wanted, I will have to make sure I get the equipment in writing so I won't be surprised.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't see your particular antenna in here but here is their catalog.
http://www.imtra.com/Collateral/Documents/English-US/Products/Glomex_Brochure.pdf

I have a 5226 (Black version of the 5225) and couldn't be happier. Maybe you can decipher something from the information in the catalog. The Shakespeare is probably overpriced because of the name anyway... The company that makes them, Imtra, has been around since 1952 out of New Bedford, Massachusetts. Looks like they make products for yachts...

Here is a review on them:
http://www.boatingmag.com/gear/boatinglab-tests-vhf-antennas
It does look like the construction isn't quite as good as the Shakespeare. The antenna compared isn't the one you mention though, this one is $89.00.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would go back and talk to the dealer. a 50.00 antenna just isn't going to be as good as the 5225. the xp is just a little better than the xt as it has better connections. the xt is around 110.00 and the xp is like 154.00 on ebay. and yes the antenna is more important than the radio. I bought a cheap radio and antenna yrs ago and used it for yrs. I just thought everything was the way it was supposed to be. then I started hearing about the antenna being so important. so I did some research and from what I found you get what you pay for. I know guys that has the 5225 and are very happy. I ended up getting a 9' 6" 5399 antenna for 168.00 and it opened up a new world of talking on my radio. I hear and talk to guys that's miles away and I'm still using the cheap radio. I plan to upgrade the radio this summer. the 5399 is a 2 piece antenna and its running 197.00 with free shipping on ebay. i'll never own anything but this antenna again. just be sure and put it down before traveling and get a stainless mount. we hit a bridge overpass with mine and broke the tip. and I had to order a new replacement tip for it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

The element is critical to the antenna. I would be surprised if you are getting the same quality antenna. It's always something with a new boat. You think that for the kind of money being invested, just once a dealer would get one exactly right.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I already talked to him. He said: "The Glomex is what all the pro's use but if I am not happy he will make it right." I never heard of a Glomex so I was looking for input. Sounds like nobody else heard of it either


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I sold Shakespeare for years. Never heard of the other. Looked them up and they are from Italy. Pros don't always use what is best... they use what they get paid to use...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

KaGee said:


> I sold Shakespeare for years. Never heard of the other. Looked them up and they are from Italy. Pros don't always use what is best... they use what they get paid to use...


X2 the pro's have sponsors that furnish there antennas and in some cases pay them for using there products. the glomax is a cheap 50.00 antenna and in my opinion its not going to perform as good as the 5225 xt or xp antenna.
sherman


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If you read the review on them I and want the best, I think you would go with the Shakespeare.


----------

